# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cần người hợp tác viết program CNC Mill 3, 4, 5 Axis

## Gabriel

Chào mọi người,
Mình đang cần người hợp tác viết NC program cho công ty ở Mỹ. Nếu bạn biết dùng Catia V5 và Vericut viết NC program cho máy CNC 3, 4, 5 axis thì để lại email bên dưới nhé.
Cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## anhcos

Mình không biết Catia hay Vericut nhưng mình có viết phần mềm CAM nhiều lĩnh vực.

VD về soft cam tiện gỗ:



Hay ứng dụng phay hốc lõm có vát hay bo chân cung:


Email là anhcos@gmail.com, tiếng Anh thì kha khá.

----------


## vusvus

Mình biết verticut, mastercam, creo parametric hiện đang làm programmer ở 1 cty gia công chi tiết cho Nhật và vài nước châu Âu
Nếu ok thì liên hệ mình qua mail hieunguyenminh.me@gmail.com

----------


## CKD

Có phải bạn đang nói đến việc viết lại postprocessor cho mấy cái soft CAD/CAM trên?
Hay muốn viết lại cả cái soft CAD/CAM theo ý mình?

----------


## nhatson

> Có phải bạn đang nói đến việc viết lại postprocessor cho mấy cái soft CAD/CAM trên?
> Hay muốn viết lại cả cái soft CAD/CAM theo ý mình?


em hiểu đơn giản là dùng soft vericut và catia xuất ctrình cho  máy đa trục

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## suu_tam

Em cũng hiểu là các xưởng sản xuất bên đó sẽ đưa mẫu và mình phải tạo các chiến lược dao cho họ chạy gia công.

----------


## Gabriel

Đúng rồi. Họ sẽ đưa cho mình bản vẽ, mình dùng catia design (một số trường hợp có model thì không cần design), sau đó chạy các bước gia công trên catia, xuất ra file NC code. Mình còn phải tạo một file word để hướng dẫn machinist các bước gia công, dao cắt. Sau đó dùng vericut để verify lại. Mình sẽ gửi một chương trình hoàn thiện mẫu để các bạn tham khảo. Bạn nào có kinh nghiệm làm thì để lại email nha.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

bên USA thì 1h lập trình kiểu này 50 đôla ( 1 việt kiều trong ngành cho biết ) còn làm việc online kiểu này được bao nhiêu % so với USA , chủ thớt cho biết rõ luôn để anh em còn tính toán làm việc , chớ không thôi mất thời gian.

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## Gabriel

Hi bạn. Đây là làm theo kiểu freelancer, khi mình giao cho các bạn các bạn sẽ báo giá cho mình biết, mình không quan tâm các bạn làm trong bao nhiêu giờ, nhưng phải kịp due date. Còn khi nào có được hợp đồng dài hơi rồi thì khi đó mới tính theo giờ. Nhưng cũng chia sẻ với mọi người là như công ty của mình trả bên phía việt nam là $9/h.  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Xin mạn phép bình loạn chút đỉnh có gì thất lễ xin bỏ qua cho. Thật sự như nhu cầu của bác chủ thì chỉ có freelancer làm thôi vì không ngon ăn, không ổn định và không thực tế. 
1/ Chương trình 3 trục 4 trục là chương trình phổ thông mà phổ thông thì phổ cập hết rồi, dân tình ở VN chạy gỗ chạy tượng các thể loại. Vậy thành ra không ngon ăn ý là thu nhập quá thấp 
2/ Chương trình 5 trục thì phải làm từ A-Z như viết Soft, viết Post, tạo CAD/CAM, set up dao cụ và lên line chạy, khi đó không ai nhận làm với mức 50$ hay 9$/1. Nhu cầu cho đơn hàng như thế thì rất thấp và không thể cho thu nhập ổn định so với đầu tư thời gian công sức đã bỏ ra.
3/ Nếu có nhu cầu thực tế và thu nhập khá hay tốt, có khả năng triển khai thì nên đưa ra ràng buộc để có chút gì đó gọi là Nghĩa vụ và quyền lợi để đôi bên hợp tác. Em nghĩ trên forum không thiếu người làm được việc này nhưng bác chủ thông tin quá mơ hồ không thuyết phục nên không ai nghĩ bác chủ nói thật việc thật.
Thanks !

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## Gabriel

Như mình đã nói đây là công việc theo dạng freelancer, mà freelancer thì tất nhiên là không ổn định rồi. Nó như một dạng thu nhập thêm. Có thì làm không có thì thôi. Như mình đi làm ở hãng về, nếu có việc thì buổi tối ngồi vào máy làm, không có thì đi chơi. Mình không nghĩ là các bạn bị thiệt thòi gì cả. Còn nếu như mình có hợp đồng dài hạn thì mình đã mở công ty, vì rate employee thấp hơn rate freelancer rồi.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ việc này phù hợp với bạn nào đang làm kỹ thuật CAD/CAM cho cty nào đó, đang có con cnc tương đồng với máy đích.
Tranh thủ thêm tí thời gian để làm dao mà không bận tâm về post. Chứ 3-4axis thì dễ ăn chứ 5axis thì khó xơi nên không có based trước.
Trước mình cũng hay thuê vẽ + cam thì cứ bình quân là 500K/1 cho việc vẽ, tách khuôn 2 mặt + cam. Do mình làm rất thường nên không phân biệt mẫu khó dễ.

----------

Hoangdesign

----------

